# Hi from central Ca



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi everyone
I have been hanging around awhile and finally am getting around to intros. I’ve just gotten bitten by the haunt bug. My wife and I decided to give our 6 y/o daughter a Halloween themed birthday party (Oct. b/d) She was in charge of the party. I decided to do a haunted house.
We have a 40’X40’ shop at our disposal. Half for the party ……half for haunting. Everyone had a great time so we decided to again. Never thought about it, but to have a private haunted house for a night for a bunch of 6-10 y/o ………
Planning and building for next year has already begun for next year. Planning on making this a yearly thing ramping it up every year.


----------



## T-rex (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi and welcome Charlie1, I just joined the Forum recently I have always loved Halloween and we started decorating a few years ago and it has grown since every year. Once you start it is impossible to stop!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scaretastic (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome!
Warning: Halloween decorations/partys/haunted house building may lead to an addiction. If you know someone who is addicted, give them plenty of supplies to work with!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

scaretastic said:


> Welcome!
> Warning: Halloween decorations/partys/haunted house building may lead to an addiction. If you know someone who is addicted, give them plenty of supplies to work with!


Thanks everyone and I tried not to "inhale" to quote a certain presedent but it seems not to have helped..... it seems even recreational use is addicting.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Charlie!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to our addiction, Charlie1s.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like your really adding on. Soon you'll run out of storage space, we all do. Since you're doing a haunt for 6 year olds, is it cute, or scary? I do a little of both.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

scareme said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sounds like your really adding on. Soon you'll run out of storage space, we all do. Since you're doing a haunt for 6 year olds, is it cute, or scary? I do a little of both.


Mostly scarey.I told my wife I didn't want a 6 year old coming out of it saying "THAT WAS LAME!!!"........ I did stay away from gore though...
Which isn't that big of a deal since I'm not real big into it anyway....


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice to have you. Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








Hi charlie1s it is so important to keep your Halloween home haunt fun, so ramping it up a little each year is a smart way of not getting overwhelmed with your decorating ideas! 
Here's a little article about keeping Halloween home haunting  at an enjoyable pace.
Welcome and see you around the threads!


----------

